# Internatinoal Gala Concert in honor of Russian Opera FREE Live Video from Russia



## AlbokVideo (Apr 18, 2014)

Free Live Video Opera Concert !!! Professional video filming !!!

Gala Concert honoring finest Russian Opera. April, 19, 2014. 6 AM New York Time
Concert takes place at the *Russian State Opera and Ballet of Siberia (Krasnoyarsk) Theater*
Excerpts from the world's best opera with guest singers, conductor
Professional video filming.
Please, enjoy your viewing: http://albokvideo.com/gala-concert-in-honor-of-russian-opera-international-festival/


----------

